# Good news!



## MrsCLH (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't quite believe I'm writing this post, so convinced was I that it was going to be bad news, but today we have seen our baby's heartbeat! They put me at 7 weeks exactly. We have just been completely shellshocked all afternoon, can't quite believe its happened! But we are so so thrilled!

The lady that did the scan was lovely, she knew what had happened the week before, she even said that the consultant had told her after the scan that he was pretty sure it was a blighted ovum. Almost as soon as she put the scanner on my tummy she said oh, there's a heartbeat! And I started sobbing and she couldn't do the scan properly so I calmed myself down and then I had a look and there it was pulsing away!!

Going for a dating scan in 2 weeks, pretty sure I'm going to be very anxious now after this experience, and really don't feel able to be exactly excited but just relieved at the moment and going to enjoy it


----------



## Steff (Feb 8, 2011)

So pleased Mrs i know you were so down after last week, im so chuffed for you such a weight off your mind x


----------



## alisonz (Feb 8, 2011)

Ahhhhhhh MrsC I'm so pleased for you hunny, I'm sure now everything will be fine, enjoy it hunny xxxx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 8, 2011)

Excellent news MrsC


----------



## newbs (Feb 8, 2011)

So pleased to hear your good news, congratulations!


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm so pleased everything is ok. You must be so relieved x


----------



## allisonb (Feb 9, 2011)

That's fab news.  x


----------



## mmackay20040 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fantastic news!!


----------



## beckyp (Feb 9, 2011)

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm soooooooo pleased for you.  I was thinking about you yesterday and didn't want to pry but am so relieved to hear your fab news.


----------



## MrsCLH (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone, can't stop smiling today 

Still can't concentrate at work but for very different reasons lol!


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 9, 2011)

Great news, so pleased for you xxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Feb 9, 2011)

This is fab news congratulations, didnt wanna say on your other thread just in case but the EXACT same thing happened to me, i didnt have oh with me that day so was a total mess! they seen "an empty sac" same thing with internal i was devastated like!! went home with 2 preg tests and full fat milk from asda and after the test still cameback positive straight away i decided i WAS still pregnant so did nothing but drink full fat milk for 10 days so the deffo did not miss it next time... Well its bones anyway haha (sounds totally rediculous now actually) went back and there was a little jellybean type thing with a heartbeat.... i was so proud  

Hard 10 days waiting for me  tho, i can only imagine how you felt, but the main thing is now that you are indeed expecting a baby  congratulations again 

louise xx


----------



## MrsCLH (Feb 9, 2011)

Awww thanks Louise, your full fat milk story did make me smile 

Jelly bean is such a good description, that's just what it looked like, a little pulsing jelly bean! Oh dear, just thought, I had a hypo before I went to the hospital and I ate ten jelly beans left over from Christmas  lol


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 9, 2011)

That is brilliant news you must be over the moon  look after yourself x


----------



## rachelha (Feb 10, 2011)

Wonderful news , that's made my day.


----------



## MrsCLH (Feb 11, 2011)

Aww thanks Rachel


----------



## allana (Mar 9, 2011)

great news


----------



## pinkemz (Mar 10, 2011)

Huge congrats to you xxxxx


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 10, 2011)

good luck for the next scan


----------

